

VLC Beta is now available for Android - vineetdhanawat
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.videolan.vlc.betav7neon

======
BjornW
Mhh why do a lot of Android apps need 'READ PHONE STATUS AND IDENTITY'
permission? Seems unnecessary and makes me not want to use your app.

~~~
pooriaazimi
> _READ PHONE STATE AND IDENTITY_

> _Allows the app to access the phone features of the device. An app with this
> permission can determine the phone number and serial number of this phone,
> whether a call is active, the number that call is connected to and the
> like._

?!! It also requires _READ SENSITIVE LOG DATA_.

~~~
pooriaazimi
On second thought: maybe Android's permissions are broken and too generic. An
app has a legit reason to want to know _whether a call is active_ (to shut off
playback), but the permission gives the app other abilities that they can
abuse, like device serial number and phone number.

~~~
daemin
I have not developed for Android yet, but I would imagine they need said
permissions in order to stop playing the audio/video when a phonecall is in
progress.

I would imagine that it's a useful feature, and that many more people would
complain if it was absent.

------
bryanlarsen
"This item cannot be installed in your device's country." I'm in Canada.

~~~
mikeevans
Same, on all my devices. And I'm in the US.

~~~
vineetdhanawat
Irony. Available in India but not in US/Canada.

Confirmed on twitter
<https://twitter.com/videolan/statuses/219753251598385154>

------
polshaw
I've been using builds of this for months, so fair to say it should be pretty
stable now.

~~~
vineetdhanawat
It worked good for me (HTC Desire S)

But this is what app says "it might kill your kitten, destroy your house and
start the mayan apocalypse."

------
Ecco
Nearly two years after the iOS version…

~~~
vineetdhanawat
nevertheless its a start

